# Certified Professional Coder



## danielbaugh1 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am a certifed coder with 12 plus years in coding/ billing. My experience involves but limited to mulitple specialities. Seeking a part time long term remote billing/coding position. contact me at *dbaugh34@gmail.com *


----------

